# post op with another physician besides surgeon



## smuckers (Aug 30, 2016)

My general surgeon saw a patient for post op during global period that another surgeon performed the surgery.  Can I charge a e/m cpt or do I use post op cpt 99024.  Do I need to append modifier 55?


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 30, 2016)

What was the reason they didn't return to the office of the physician did the surgery? Is there a documented transfer of care? Its not uncommon for a patient to have surgery done in a major city and do all the follow-up closer to home. If this is the case. the surgeon would bill the surgery with the Surgical code and the Surgery Only modifier. Then your physican would report the same surgery CPT but with modifier 55. The date of service would be the surgery date and not the follow-up date.

It would be different of they are in the same office and just happened to be away on the date of the appointment. I believe that would fall under the 99024 to report the visit.


----------

